# Erroring & Modem/Router reset



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

My old modem we were renting got reset and was erroring, so we got a new one from our ISP, CLT Communications (Clear Lake Telephone Company, a small local ISP). And they said resetting the modem messes things up, and perhaps messed up my router also. I do not know anything about modems and routers sadly. So I got connected to Computer A directly through the modem without a problem, but then tried to hook up the router, connecting both Computer A (an XP) and Computer B (Win7) to it, and neither would connect. And now connecting directly through the modem is erroring a few times, then it connects. Computer A finally connected but internet pages will not load, Computer B connected after a few errors and pages work fine. Did my router mess up the modem; is there a way to fix them both, or do I have to get a new modem and router?

Router: StarTech 5 port 10/100 Desktop Ethernet Switch
Modem:: All i know is it's a Zhone, and I have a disc with it, but they gave it to me in a blank cardboard box.

Thank you very much in advance for any assistance.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

is this the product 
5 Port 10/100 Mbps Desktop Fast Ethernet Switch | StarTech.com

If so then its NOT a router and to use with the modem , you would need to have the ISP supply you with fixed IP address - UNLESS the modem you had before , was infact a combination modem / router 

Try the following , and lets see if the modem you have is a modem or a modem/router combination 

do a full power cycle and JUST connect a PC to the modem only - then post a ipconfig /all here

can we have a model number of the modem - is anything written on the device at all ??
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

That is my ethernet switch yes, and I was using it with the old modem for months without any errors, until I reset it apparently. The power cycle worked, but when I tried to connect it still errored a few times, with the same TCP/IP error, but I kept trying and after like 30 seconds it indeed connected through the router.

This is Computer A, if you would like me to run it on Computer B let me know:


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : bob

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-E6-1A-63

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.114.165

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 



PPP adapter Clear Lake Telephone Company:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.65.34.77

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.65.34.77

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.33.128.10

209.143.0.10

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I forgot to include the Model number on the modem:

Model: 1511-A1-NA Rev B1
ADSL 2+ 1 Port BRID/RTR
S/N: 300136163
MacID: 002710213E3


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

That modem is a router 
have a read here features
Zhone | Products | 1511-A1 | ADSL2+ Single Port Modem


> Configurable as either a Bridge or Router


check and make sure the modem is actually set up as a router - looking at the ipconfig /all it looks like its set up in bridge mode


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am not sure how to set up the modem to be a router, but I am able to connect both computers with the ethernet switch hooked to the modem now, however it still errors sometimes. Is this cuz of the modem not being set up to be a router or would I just be using the modem alone, or? I'm not sure


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> but I am able to connect both computers with the ethernet switch hooked to the modem


 if both machine work simultaneously then its acting as a router 

when it errors - would you post full details - what happens to both PCs - what the status of all the lights are on the Modem - post the status when its working and what changes when it errors 

also carry out the following when its working, and then repeat ALL the tests and post results when it errors 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

The error only happens sometimes when trying to connect, it says "TCP/IP CP reported error 733: the PPP control protocol for this network protocol is not available on the server." And the modem lights are just solid, then after a few tries it goes. This is just on the other PC, mine was doing this before also, but hasn't done it for a bit.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laura
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Broadband Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 64.33.139.122(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.33.128.10
209.143.0.10
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-6F-65-27-DA-B4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4912:db4c:783b:575c%12(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.87.92(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 253521765
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-21-13-09-1C-6F-65-27-DA-B4
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2B906322-5901-4C03-A9C6-A36A66CB8FA7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{81A021B1-8A73-4B34-9882-973CEB554B92}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #12
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #13
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4021:8b7a::4021:8b7a(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.33.128.10
209.143.0.10
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Laura>ping 0.0.0.0

Pinging 0.0.0.0 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.

Ping statistics for 0.0.0.0:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Laura>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.225.16] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.225.16: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=59
Reply from 74.125.225.16: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=59
Reply from 74.125.225.16: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=59
Reply from 74.125.225.16: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=59

Ping statistics for 74.125.225.16:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 59ms, Maximum = 89ms, Average = 70ms

C:\Users\Laura>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=338ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 90ms, Maximum = 338ms, Average = 168ms

C:\Users\Laura>


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

You have too many tunnel and needs to be delete. That might be problem.

I would suggest you to try the following steps:

*Step 1: Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter

2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session.
5. Click OK to exit the dialog


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Alright I've done this on my computer, what should I do on the other one, I didn't see the IP Helper service on the XP


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Try this for XP computer please ......

What u do is windows key + R, type regedit, Locate: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\tcpip6\Parameters

Create a DWORD 32 bit Value and rename it to "DisabledComponents"

Double click it and type 255 in the value box, it will disable IPv6.

Restart!


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

My Win7 has the error "Error 720: A connection to the remote computer could not be established. You might need to change the network settings for this connection." for about 5 times, then it connects. This is while the XP is already connected and their connection is fine. I appreciate the help all, I'm not sure what is up, I could contact my ISP and have them take a look or something


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

that IP details 


> PPP adapter Broadband Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadband Connection
> ...


is not from a router but a PPP adapter - so are you running any software to connect on the PC 
OR
the modem is just a modem 

BUT you said you had both PCs working with this setup OK and connecting to the internet OK, and just occasionally it disconnects - is that correct


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I do not believe I have software to connect, I'm not sure. It doesn't disconnect, it only errors sometimes when trying to connect. It appears to be random, I wish I had more info on it.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

can we see a device manager screen shot 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Here they are.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

TCP/IP CP reported error 738: The server did not assign an address. was the error on the XP today, it took several redial attempts but then i got connected.


----------

